# My junior does



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

My lovely junior does! These girls were all born here this spring and will be staying in the herd. They are 4-5 months old and I am so pleased with how well they are growing! They are commercial Boers and the last one is half Lamancha.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful girls!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Pretty! They are all gorgeous


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Lovely girls! Beautiful colors too


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They're so pretty!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

What great commercial animals! They look thrifty and productive. The black swiss marked one has such a nice deep body! And I have a soft spot for the boer/manchas and she is just SO elegant and beautiful.

What influenced the ears on the tan dapple? Just curious!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

The black one seems to have a ton of mass. I like her alot. They all look great congrats.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks guys! Yes I've loved the body of the black one from day one! She is actually a twin to the brown spotted one. Their mom is a Boer dairy cross so I really don't know where the ears come from. I love how thick they both are! And yes, the lamancha cross is really a long feminine doe with good thickness as well. I'm excited to keep them all in the herd and see what sort of offspring I'll get. Now I just need to find a buck to breed them to!:smile:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I have seen a lot of lamancha/Boer crosses lately. I really like the cross except for the little ears.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Awww come on, the little ears are the best part!!! The first buyer I had this year come out to look at kids, she wanted high % boer does. I just grabbed all the does and put in my sale pen for her to look at. She walked in and looked and looked and turned to me and said ok I said I wanted boers but I need that lamancha. Other then her ears she is perfect. And she was the first one to sell. And I have to admit she is by far the best put together kid I have.
But as for your girls they are all so beautiful!!! Your darker red head I love! I just love the solid deep red like that, and of course I would totally take your lamancha home


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------

